# Alternative van to Tracker EKS



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

What we really want is a max 6.4m x 3500kg van with side benches for single or double bed use, a gas convector/blown air heater and a decent payload. I imagine that any smaller might be too small for us. An overcab can be useful for storage too but not escential

I am wondering what the alternatives might be. We looked at an AutoSleeper Warwick but found the multitude of cushions needed to make a bed a real turn off and so was the diesel heater (We have one and hate it!) 

The Tracker EKS has both the right sort of heater and simple settees to make beds but I think it may be a bit light on pay-load. 

Any ideas please?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am just selling my EKS, 2012 model as the step up to the hab area is a little too much for the boss. Payload on that model is 285kg, a little light. Whereas the Vline I am buying has a lower step and payload is 410kg.

Ps. Other than the step height and the payload the EKS is a very nice motorhome.


----------

